# Strawberries dipped in chocolate!



## littlechefassisstant (Mar 30, 2009)

first you have to buy a pack of Strawberries at a grocery store. than you have to buy some Hershey Chocolate bars. than you put the chocolate in the microwave until melted. than you take the pack of strawberries and wash them and than cut off the green stem things and than dip the strawberries in the hot melted chocolate. and then you can enjoy the snack!


----------



## themonkeytree (Mar 30, 2009)

Might I make a suggestion to not heat up the chocolate up too much.  You want the chocolate to stay tempered, because it looks so much better when the chocolate is still tempered.


----------



## Toots (Mar 30, 2009)

I wanted to make this around Valentines Day and Trader Joe's wanted $9.99 for a dozen of long stemmed large strawberries.  So I made chocolate mousse instead.  Chocolate covered strawberries and champagne - fantastic combo.


----------



## kadesma (Mar 30, 2009)

Toots said:


> I wanted to make this around Valentines Day and Trader Joe's wanted $9.99 for a dozen of long stemmed large strawberries.  So I made chocolate mousse instead.  Chocolate covered strawberries and champagne - fantastic combo.


We love chocolate covered strawberries, but I just get the smaller strawberries I find there is more sweet flavor than the great big ones which sometimes are hollow inside.. it's the little guys for us
kadesma


----------



## LPBeier (Mar 30, 2009)

I have a cute story about chocolate covered strawberries.  When I was cooking at camp a few years ago I got to know the counsellors and other young staff very well.  There was a young fellow I actually knew through one of my previous wedding events. Tony and I thought the world of him.  We met this young wonderful young the first night we were in camp and fell in love with her instantly.  Anyway, to make a long story somewhat shorter, the guy got up the nerve to ask her on a "date" - I put it that way, because there isn't much you can do date wise at a camp in the middle of nowhere!.  He came into the kitchen and asked the head cook if he could have some strawberries and chocolate to make a treat for this date.  

Well, on June 6 of this year, I will be catering a dessert reception for them and they want one chocolate strawberry for each of their 150 guests! Guess what I will be doing all the night before LOL!!!!!


----------



## Toots (Mar 31, 2009)

That is a cute story LB - ah!


----------



## bethzaring (Mar 31, 2009)

oh yeah...great combination.....

I use the neighbors home grown strawberries with tempered Merckens bittersweet chocolate....simply divine...


----------



## LPBeier (Mar 31, 2009)

I like a chocolate we get here called Calbeau.  It has a wonderful flavour and tempers beautifully.  I have mentioned that I bought 25 pounds of it on sale for this wedding (and others this summer)!  That would do a lot of strawberries.... but it will also be for many other items!


----------



## LPBeier (Mar 31, 2009)

bethzaring said:


> oh yeah...great combination.....
> 
> I use the neighbors home grown strawberries with tempered Merckens bittersweet chocolate....simply divine...



Oh, if only I had a neighbour with home grown strawberries.... That is a wonderful combination, Beth.  They have such a different flavour than the bought ones.  I am hoping the locals will be out by then and I can go to one of our usual farms, but with this weather the way it has been, I don't know.


----------



## Mary Microwave (Jun 21, 2009)

I've mentioned that we get a lot of strawberries out of our garden all at once.  So, I'm looking at doing more and different things that will make them last.  Jam, and freezing are those different topics - I've also tried making chocolate covered strawberries!

One person above says they cut off the leafy cap.  I leave it on a s a natural handle, of sorts.

The whole thing is much easier than years ago, as I got a little double boiler for Mother's Day.






I started with Hershey bars.  then I read about much fancier, better options.  The one-step-up, chocolate seemed to be Nestle chocolate chips.  I also found the chips did not harden as well and tended to  "sweat".




I found the semi sweet left a bitter taste, so I've gone back to good old Hershey bars. 

I wanted to add a fancy drizzle of white chocolate to make them look fancier.  My plan was to simply melt a small amount of white chocolate chips.  I had no luck at all with this.  They turned brown in the microwave, did nothing inside the squirt bottle in pot of boiling water or in pyrex custard dish.




Check out the little video clip.  (Nothing too exciting but i want to see if it's possible to post such clips here for future topics.
[



Since then a freind has recommended Ghiridelli white chocolate or some proper candy supplies from AC Moore Crafts at the mall.


----------



## Bev Stayart (Aug 21, 2009)

Everyone loves chocolate covered strawberries.  Thanks for the suggestion about how to avoid heating the chocolate too long.


----------



## Selkie (Aug 21, 2009)

That was one of the first dishes I tried when I got my first fondue set. The low heat was just right to keep the chocolate tempered. We not only used strawberries, but banana chunks, Mandarin orange slices, pineapple chunks, Sliced apples and cantaloupe. A dish of crushed macadamia nuts on the side for a finishing touch was wonderful as well.


----------



## babetoo (Aug 21, 2009)

i bought a wilton chocolate melter. haven't used it yet. but am going to dip cookies first. then will go to fruit. 

bad experience trying to melt chocolate in small crock pot. pretty much made fudge. lol

i better hurry or the strawberries will all be gone.


----------



## Constance (Aug 21, 2009)

I have never had chocolate-dipped strawberries, but I hope to before I die!


----------



## babetoo (Aug 21, 2009)

some times bakeries have them if u don't want to make. easy to do though constance, not rocket science.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 22, 2009)

I had to use some Hershey's (my absolute favorite eating chocolate - forget the high-priced brands for me...I'm a cheap date ) to finish off a batch of 'berries.  I thought it set up rather sticky to the touch.  Plus, I had the same "sweating" problem sited by Mary Microwave.  I've always used Merckens with great results.  I melt them in the microwave on half-power, slowly reducing the time each time I take them out to stir.  I had only one blown batch...forgot to check and they went all beach-sandy on me!  Didn't want to bother with mixing in oil to try and save that bowl.    I now _always_ set the time for just the exact time I want them spinning-not a second longer!


----------



## Mary Microwave (Aug 24, 2009)

*Now she tells me.*

Earlier, I shared my frustration trying to melt white chocolate chips.  

I went into Party Plus to get some things and noticed some candy supplies.  I bought a bag of chocolate disks and a bag of white choc disks.  I shared my earlier problem with the SA and she said all you have to do is add a little oil when doing that with Nestle chips.  I wish I knew that then.  

My strawberry crop has long since stopped, and I'm now thinking I may have to buy some in the store to try these treats again soon.

The SA also turned me on to some other delightful ideas that I'm anxious to try.


----------

